

Texas Instruments 16 bit MPU with Core memory - ChuckMcM
http://www.mouser.com/timsp430fr57xx/?cm_mmc=Email-_-July2012-_-General-Newsletter-_-TIImg

======
ChuckMcM
I find it amusing that the PDP-11/20 didn't have specifications this good and
cost $50,000 in 1972. Here we are 40 years later and you can buy it from under
$5.

